# Girls getting along (mostly)



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

It seems that neither of the girls can resist a seed stick. They were getting along so well that I decided to get out the big camera.



























































































Aaaaand.... here's where it ended. Munchkin stepped on Marshmallow's tail, Marshmallow squawked, which scared Munchkin into falling off the playgym. Silly girls.









And a few singles


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Beautiful photos, Munchkin and Marshmallow are just gorgeous.  I love their play gym too.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks 
They are cuties  Munchkin's slowly starting to trust Marshmallow. They'll be best friends soon enough


----------



## Spaceflyer (May 16, 2013)

Absolutely amazing pictures. I especially like the one when Munchkin starts tail stepping, and I love when they stretch too. This play gym is incredible...I may have to consider building a life size one to accompany my cockatiel and I.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

They are so cute


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful tiels  isn't it just precious seeing them interact?!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW, gorgeous!


----------



## Cockatiel live (Jan 17, 2013)

A new kind of fun 

Beautiful colors


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good grief, I LOVE that play gym! Looks like the tielies are having fun


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is so cute I'm glad their are starting to trust eachother


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute pics  

Since i have the same playgym i will have to get some seed sticks


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> Aww cute pics
> 
> Since i have the same playgym i will have to get some seed sticks


I find its really good because it keeps all the mess contained. They just finished destroying that one yesterday, and nowhere near as munch of it ended up on the floor. The leftover mess also makes a good base for a foraging tray.


----------

